# Vote for Prom Eye Makeup Looks for WOC.



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure where to put this if it's in the wrong forum please move it.
  	I wanted to try something for people who are going to prom. For WOC for prom who are going to prom. But I wanted people to vote for which look I post here that should be made into a video tutorial or a regulat tutorial for prom. Two more looks will be posted than a poll will be made so here's one of them.





  	Products Used

Eyes
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  	Bobbi Brown Day to Night Cool Palette in Petal(all over lid as base and browbone),Rockstar(all over lid) and Gunmetal(crease)
  	Benefit Magic Ink Jet Black Liquid liner
  	Revlon Luxurious Color Smoky Crayon in Black Smoke (waterline)
  	Lancome Definicils Precious Cells Mascara in Black (upper lashline)
  	Clinique Bottom Lash mascara in 01 Black

Brows
  	Day to Night Warm Eye Palette in Espresso

Cheeks (Not shown)
  	Stila Make me Blush

Lips(Not Shown)
  	Revlon Colorstay Overtime Lipcolor in Bare Maximum

  	2 more looks will come out to vote for once I get all three done.  Next one will be drugstore mostly. Cause I'm looking on the Bobbi Brown site to see if the LE Day to night colors I used are sold in singles.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay for the Petal is sold as a Shimmer Wash E/S, Espresso is also sold as a E/S but Gunmetal and Rockstar are a Limited E/S Palette.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 1, 2011)

Prom Look Number 2

  	I know the eyeliner is off. I'm not really good at liquid eyeliner or applying false lashes. So give me a break.I'm trying to improve.





Eyes
  	L'Oreal De-Crease
  	L'Oreal Studio Secrets Wear Infinite e/s Quad in 821 Neutrals (shades used 1,2 and 4)
  	NYX E/S in 110 Gyspy
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves Mascara in 003 Extreme Black
  	L'Oreal Lineur Intese Liquid eyeliner in Carbon Black (brush tip was used not felt-tip.)
  	Revlon Beyond Natural False lashes in 91168 Natural Defining

Brows
  	Rimmel London Professional Eyebrow Pencil in 004 Black Brown
  	Maybelline Define-A-Brow Pencil in Soft Black

Face(Not Shown)
  	L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base
  	L'Oreal Studio Secrets Anti Dull Skin Primer for Medium/Deep Skin
  	Revlon PhotoReady Foundation in 011 Cuppuccino
  	L'Oreal True Match Powder in C8 Cocoa
  	Revlon PhotoReady Concealer in 006

Cheeks(Not Shown)
  	NYX Blush in 25 Pinched

Lips(Not Shown)
  	Revlon Colorstay Lipliner in Pink
  	Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in 180 Pink Pop

  	This was the look that was mostly Drugstore. Only thing that isn't sold in Drugstores for me is the NYX Blush which I have to go to ULTA to buy. After the third look is posted you guys can vote.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 4, 2011)

Re-doing prom eye-look number 2 since the lashes weren't put on right.


----------

